# orion hcca 12.2



## tyrone (Dec 31, 2012)

ok ppl got this sub after doin some reviews on it an am not please with it cud it be my enclosure am gettin a airy bass like
need recomndations for an enclore


----------



## thekobk (Jun 12, 2012)

you need at least 2 cubes and a large port. i have a 10.2 that i push 2k watts rms into and could not be happier. i tuned my box for 27hz.


----------



## tyrone (Dec 31, 2012)

are u usin an epi


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Seems like the wrong section to me....


----------



## tyrone (Dec 31, 2012)

bbbbbbbbbb


----------

